# is Compound bow considered "Longbow"?



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

boy,...that's a good question.... I wouldn't take anything for granted and go to a town meeting and ask what they consider a "Longbow". the problem is that the first thing they will ask you, is "what kind of bow do you want to shoot",... and then they ill tell a "compound" is included in the definition of "longbow" as it refers to the ordinance. i went that route in my township. I went to a meeting because I wanted to find out if I can practice in my back yard because the ordinance said only "discharge a fire arm". well guess what,...I was told,... "discharging a fire arm, includes shooting a bow in reference to the meaning of ordinance". I guess they are allowed to make up laws as they go,.. and once you are told something by the town board, it is in the records that they told you,... regardless of the wording the ordinance.


----------



## deskdiver (Apr 10, 2020)

merlinron said:


> boy,...that's a good question.... I wouldn't take anything for granted and go to a town meeting and ask what they consider a "Longbow". the problem is that the first thing they will ask you, is "what kind of bow do you want to shoot",... and then they ill tell a "compound" is included in the definition of "longbow" as it refers to the ordinance. i went that route in my township. I went to a meeting because I wanted to find out if I can practice in my back yard because the ordinance said only "discharge a fire arm". well guess what,...I was told,... "discharging a fire arm, includes shooting a bow in reference to the meaning of ordinance". I guess they are allowed to make up laws as they go,.. and once you are told something by the town board, it is in the records that they told you,... regardless of the wording the ordinance.


Thanks for the reply. I want nothing to do with the town so definitely not going there to ask about this... 

Hopefully this virus situation will be over soon so I can hit the range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

I hear ya.... as soon as you think you are doing the right thing by asking,....you get labeled as someone to keep an eye on.


----------



## deskdiver (Apr 10, 2020)

was doing the homework to get my hunting license and came across this section on Common Bow Types.


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

With regard to your question - A compound bow is NOT a longbow. I'm curious, does the town's ban also include recurves, or just all bows? Those town politicians may not know their bows. Would they ban sling shots, too? I shoot my bows whenever I want alongside by driveway and have never had a problem - and I'm in plain sight.

I'm thinking like another archer on here, don't ask, you'd call attention to yourself.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

I believe the terminology used in the town's statutes was probably chosen by someone outside archery as had no clue whatso ever that there is a specific difference between the definitions of the names of the varied bow designs. as I mentioned earlier,....if you go ask, they're going to tell you that "for the sake of the statute's meaning, the wordage includes any type of bow that discharges an arrow"....or something to that effect. there is a legalese phrase used, that basically says "words used to minimize language", but I can't think of the phrase. it allows the enforcers to include any object they feel is closely represented by the statute's meaning at will and is used to allow things like town boards to apply any rule or statute to any situation they feel the rule or statute needs to be applied in order to be able to rule on unforeseen issues. and as I said earlier, once you've officially told, it is law and recorded in the minutes so it can be enforced. your best bet is to set up, make sure you're safe and shoot. then hope someone doesn't complain to the town chairman, or go house to house asking your neighbors, if it is Ok if you shoot your bow in the back yard. at least that way you don't make enemies !.


----------



## papa_r0n (Oct 12, 2003)

deskdiver said:


> My town (Town of Huntington, NY) have a no discharge law for firearm and it includes "longbow". Anyone have any insight regarding "longbow" vs compound bow in legalese term? Reason I'm asking is I would like to practice in the yard, provided I have sufficient backdrop material (10-15' of slope/dirt) and being extremely careful not to draw upwards.
> FIREARM
> Includes a weapon which acts by the force of gunpowder or from which a shot is discharged by the force of an explosion, as well as an air rifle, an air gun and a _longbow_.
> 
> ...


----------



## papa_r0n (Oct 12, 2003)

You need to look up the Specific Town Ordinance on their website.
Check if there is a sub paragraph for the definition of Bow Hunting


----------

